# Mark Cuban defends Vince Carter



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It seemed like Vince Carter had a good thing going in Orlando, as he suited up for the third team in his career in 2009. He was averaging 17 points a game and was the team's second option behind Dwight Howard, standing out from a bevy of three point shooting wing players in Orlando.
> 
> And then, he faltered in a playoff series against the Celtics and Orlando fell out of the playoffs. Vince was traded early on the following season and never really fit into his new team, the Suns.
> 
> ...


http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2013/4...-mavericks-vince-carter-deserves-another-shot


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with that. Vince seems to have really turned into one of those grizzled vets in the past few years. It would be nice to see him on a contender.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Talk about a guy whose already bad reputation was put to bed because of a GIF. That Orlando one is still hilarious three years later.

I do almost feel bad for him though. One of the most physically talented guys to ever step on the court.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He really was Dallas' most consistent player all year. Mayo started hot early, Dirk heated up late, but Vince was a steady productive member of the team all year.


----------

